# A few braggs on my rescue pup



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

So we've had Cassie just 3 weeks today.

First week brag was sharing with my brother-in-laws 3 year old female. They played chase and took turns at the water bowl.










Second week brag was taking her out to dinner (Ma Maison in Aptos) and she was very well behaved for a pup. She only barked once and that was when another dog went by the restaurant barking like crazy. She barked and then shushed. She had a bully stick and water from a fine porcelain bowl. We had a fine and leisurely French dinner.










But the third week brag is my favorite so far. She was very apprehensive about water from the first day so I decide to get her a little pool and leave it in the yard with no pressure to do anything. I didn't get a big one. This is just about 3 feet across. I figured it would be more like a giant water dish. I put a few toys in it and a couple of sticks. For the first week or two she would just go over and drink out of the water. Then she started trying to catch bugs. Soon she would take all the toys out of the water. I still didn't make a big deal about it. I'd just put the toys back so she could take them out again.

But yesterday she got brave. First she took the toys out.










Then she kept holding one paw just over the top of the water.









Finally one paw in.









And then, both front legs in the water.









I also put a toy that sinks on the bottom of the pool and she worked for about 15 minutes to figure out how to go under water and get it out.

Guess it's time for a bigger pool.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Susan,

What wonderful stories from a proud Mom!! Do keep them coming!

What a joy to read them and be part of your story of love and bonding!

Tanya


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

WTG Cassie!







It sounds like she is doing so well! 

What a brave girl going into that scary pool all by herself! Most of mine have initially been timid about water. I not only put the toys in there, I get in and act like I'm having a great time. That usually gets them in. Be careful what you wish for though--now I can't even keep Rafi out of puddles!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Pretty cool how you quietly got her to get used to the water









My female flabbergasted me the first time she saw water. She was probably 4-5mos old. Took her to my Mom's who's got a small man-made lake behind the house. Took the dogs outside and let Nissa off the leash. Never having seen a body of water before, she ran down to the water, took one quick sniffffff and dove in! (I of course panicked that she'd drown!) It was cool and freaky all at the same time.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's great, Susan! Sounds like Cassie is adjusting really well to life at your house and is turning out to be a really well-behaved girl. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

ah, the swimming pool. So glad she is enjoying it. My first two, Rx and Sonya got their first pools last summer when it was so hot and I couldn't keep Sonya out of the buckets of water. I have videos of the pups jumping and chasing each other in and out of the pools. It was a great investment. 

Smokey finally learned to get in the pool, but doesn't seem to enjoy it quite as much. Lindi came from a breeder with a pond, so she was a big swimmer when she arrived here. Seide has never so much as tried to get in the pool, and neither has Butch. 

I get as much enjoyment watching them in the water, as they get being in there. There is also a creek near here. Interestingly, Seide and Rx were the two who jumped right in, and Sonya wouldn't.


Those pics show some beautiful dogs.


----------

